# هنا سوف تكون موسوعه للطائرات وسوف تكون صفحه متجدده



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 يوليو 2006)

[FONT=Comic Sans MS][SIZE=5][B][SIZE=6] 
طائره الكافير[/SIZE][/B][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Comic Sans MS][SIZE=6]الوظيفة الأساسية: الهجوم الأرضي /والاعتراض 
المقاول: صناعات طائرات إسرائيل (آي أي آي)
الطاقم: واحد (مدرّب - إثنان)
المحرك 
صناعات طائرات قسمِ جينيرال إلكتريكِ بيديك الصُّنع جْي 79 - جْي 1 إي مُقَدَّر تربيني في 11,890 باونِ (52.89 kN) جاف و18,750 باون (83.40 kN) afterburning
الأبعاد
الطول: 53 قدم 8 في (16.36 m)
طول الجناح: 27 قدم (8.24 m)
الإرتفاع: 14 قدم 11.25 في (4.55 m)
الأوزان
فارغ: 16,060 باون (7285 كيلوغرام)
الإقلاع الأقصى: 36,376 باون (16500 كيلوغرام)
الأداء
السرعة: ماتش 2.3 (1,516 ميل بالساعة / 2440 كيلومتر بالساعة)
السقف: 75,000 قدم (22860 m)
المدى: 2,008 ميل (1744 nm)
التَسلّح
إثنان دي إي إف أي 553 مليمتر 30 مدافع؛ 13,415 باون (6,085 كيلوغرام) مِنْ الأنظمةِ المُخْتَلَطةِ بضمن ذلك شافرير 2 وبايثون 3 قذائفَ آي آر، مك 80 قنبلة سلسلةِ، وصواريخ.
حياة خدمةِ
الطيران الأول: أكتوبر/تشرين الأول 19, 1970 (حوّلَ سراباً)
سبتمبر/أيلول 1971 (آي أي آي كفير)
عددها: 212[/SIZE][/FONT]
[CENTER] 


[/CENTER]




[/CENTER]​


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.... 


اود منكم اخوتي مساعدتي في جعل هذا الموضوع موسوعة للطائرات... ليست موسوعة بالمعنى
الشائع وانما موسوعة مصغره خاصة باعضاء ملتقي الطيران.... سوف يكون الطرح منكم واليكم ... كل واحد يجيب معلومات عن طائرة ما... اي طائرة... مهب شرط تكون طائرة معروفة..
وهذه هو المهم ان نكتشف مالا نعرف...وبعد ما يتكون عندنا مجموعة كافية من الطائرات... ممكن نعمل منها موسوعة مصغره ببرنامج خاص ونزلها على الموقع ليستفييد منها الجميع بشكل فعال يسجل باسم الموقع.... وشدو حيلكم معي


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (23 يوليو 2006)

*الطائرة المقاتلة الخفية (رابتور إف - 22 إيه)*

بدأ برنامج الطائرة الخفية (رابتور إف -22 إيه) في بداية الثمانينيات كبرنامج يهدف إلى تطوير طائرة مقاتلة تكتيكية متطورة، مصممة لمواجهة القوات الجوية الروسية خلال الحرب الباردة بين أمريكا والاتحاد السوفيتي (السابق)، ومع سقوط جدار برلين اتسع دور المقاتلة التكتيكية المتطورة ليشمل قدرات متعددة المهام، مثل مهام القصف الدقيق للأهداف الأرضية.

وبعد أن استغرق تطوير هذه الطائرة عقدين من الزمان، وأنفقت عليه مليارات الدولارات، دخلت الخدمة أخيراً كحدث مهم للقوات الجوية الأمريكية بعد أن طال انتظارها لتحل محل طائراتها القديمة إف -15. وقد كان لطائرات (إف -15) و (إف -16) - التي دخلت الخدمة منذ سبعينيات القرن الماضي - صولات وجولات في القتال الجوي على مدى العقود الثلاثة الماضية.

وهكذا انضمت الطائرة المقاتلة الخفية (رابتور إف -22 إيه) المصممة للسيطرة على الأجواء لوقت طويل إلى أسطول المقاتلات الأمريكية بعد عشرين عاماً من تصميمها. وقال سلاح الجو إن هذا النوع من المقاتلات قد حقق مستوى القدرات الأولية في العمليات في قاعدة لانجلي للقوات الجوية بولاية فرجينيا. وتدرب الطيارون على المقاتلة (إف -22) على مدى عام كامل. ويوصف الدور الذي تكلف به هذه الطائرة بأنه يتضمن تحطيم الدفاعات الأرضية وإفساح الطريق أمام الطائرات الحربية وفروع القوات المسلحة الأخرى.

ووفقاً لشركة لوكهيد مارتن - المصنِّعة للطائرة - فإن المقاتلة (رابتور إف -22) التي لا يرصدها الرادار، تزيد فاعليتها بثلاثة أضعاف عن فاعلية الطائرة المقاتلة (إف -15 ايجل) - التي تحل المقاتلة رابتور الجديدة محلها - كأقوى مقاتلة أمريكية جو - جو. كما تصفها بأنها الأكثر تقدماً في العالم، وقالت إنها ستظل "مناسبة للعمل على مدى الأربعين عاماً القادمة". ومن أهم المتعاقدين من الباطن لتصنيع المقاتلة (إف - 22) شركتا( بوينج) و (نورثورب جرومان). وتصنع وحدة (برات اند ويتني) - التابعة لشركة (يونايتد تكنولوجيز) - محركي المقاتلة.

وتجمع المقاتلة رابتور بين انخفاض إمكانية رصدها على الرادار وبين السرعة التي تفوق سرعة الصوت، وخفة الحركة، وكابينة القيادة التي تمكن الطيارين من إدراك الوضع المحيط بهم. ومما يجعل هذه المقاتلة من البرامج المثيرة للجدل، تكلفتها المرتفعة والتي تصل إلى (حوالي 130 مليون دولار للمقاتلة الواحد).

وتتمتع المقاتلة (إف -22) أيضاً بقدرات الهجوم الأرضي، لإسقاط قنابل صغيرة أثناء الطيران بسرعات أعلى من سرعة الصوت. وقال الجنرال (مايكل موزلي) - رئيس أركان القوات الجوية - إن المقاتلة (إف -22) ضرورية لمواجهة تهديدات صواريخ أرض جو، وقد تم بالفعل تم تسليم (53) مقاتلة منها إلى سلاح الجو الأمريكي.


التسليح


منصة الأسلحة الرئيسة تحمل (6) صواريخ متوسطة المدى بالتوجيه الراداري (إيه آي إم - 120)، أو صاروخين (إيه آي إم -120)، وصاروخين (1000 إل بي جي بي يو - 22) من صواريخ الهجوم المباشرة. كما تحمل صاروخي تتبع حراريين قصيري المدى (إيه آي إم ج -9) على كل جانب من جانبي منصة الأسلحة، ولذا يمكن للطائرة رابتور أن تطير على ارتفاعات عالية جداً وبسرعة كبيرة دون أن يتم كشفها أو اعتراضها، وقصفها للأهداف المحمولة جواً والأهداف الأرضية على حد سواء
120)، وصاروخين (1000 - إل بي جي بي يو -32)، من صواريخ 



​


----------



## عايد الظفيري (23 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
انا مهندس طيران تخرجت من بريطانيا عام 1986...هل تزودني لو تكرمت بالوثائق المطلوبة اضافة الى اعلامي من اي بلد انت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مع التقدير
عايد الظفيري


----------



## fullbank (26 يوليو 2006)

* [frame="2 90"]تجميع أول طائرة ايرباص عملاقة في العالم
بدأت شركة ايرباص لصناعة الطائرات بتجميع أكبر طائرة نقل في العالم من طراز "380a"، في مصنع تصل تكلفته إلى 240 مليون جنيه استرليني بمدينة تولوس في فرنسا ويتوقع بعض الخبراء أن تصبح الطائرة العملاقة المكونة من 555 مقعدا ثورة في صناعة الطيران وقد تؤدي إلى مضاعفة أرباح ايرباص. 
ومساحة المصنع كبيرة جدا بما يلائم حجم طائرة ضخمة بطول 49 مترا وعرض 250 مترا وارتفاع 46 متر. 
وسيتم الانتهاء من صنع الطائرة الأولى من طراز "a380 " في عام 2005 وسيصل معدل انتاجها بحلول عام 2008 إلى 4 طائرات في الشهر.
وتم صنع أجزاء من الطائرة في أربع دول أوروبية قبل أن يتم شحنها إلى تولوز للتجميع. 
طلبات شراء 
وقد حصلت ايرباص بالفعل على 129 طلب شراء للطائرة ذات الطابقين من 11 شركة طيران، بما فيها كانتاس ولوفتهانزا والخطوط الجوية الفرنسية "اير فرانس" وفيرجن أتلانتك. 
ومن بين شركات الطيران الأخرى التي تنظر في تقديم طلبات شراء شركة نقل أمريكية وأخرى صينية وثالثة يابانية على الأقل
وطبقا للمدير التنفيذي لايرباص نويل فورجيرد فإن شركتين أو ثلاث شركات طيران آسيوية أخرى ربما تشترى الطائرة أيضا.
وتتميز طائرات ايرباص "a380" بمقاعد أوسع مع اتساع في المساحات الفاصلة بين المقاعد علاوة على زيادة 50 بالمئة في مساحة الأرضيات عن طائرات الجامبو بوينج 747 التي تعد أقوى منافس لها. 
ويصل مدى هذا النوع الجديد من طائرات الايرباص إلى 9 آلاف ميل
سباق 
وتقول شركة بوينج التي انسحبت في عام 2001 من سباق بناء أكبر طائرة في العالم إن سوق أكبر طائرة في العالم أقل بكثير مما تفكر فيه شركة ايرباص.
وبدلا من ذلك قررت بوينج التركيز على متوسط سوق الطائرات حيث تعتقد أن النمو سيأتي في المستقبل. 
يذكر أن طائرات بوينج "دريملاينر" انطلقت في أبريل/نيسان الماضي.
وستكون طائرات البوينج المدنية الأولى من نوعها الجديدة لفترة تزيد على 10 سنوات أصغر إلى حد كبير من طائرات "a380"
وتقول بوينج إن الطائرة مصممة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار تكلفة الوقود وستتمكن العديد من المطارات من التعامل معها أكثر من طائرات "a380". 


[/frame]*


----------



## fullbank (26 يوليو 2006)

[BIMG]hg[/BIMG]yukttytyrttyytryyy


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (27 يوليو 2006)

اهلا بيك عايد الظفري انا من مصر وكتر خيرك علي مداخلاتك يا فول بانك


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (30 يوليو 2006)

*القاذفة الإستراتيجية Tupolev Tu-160 "Blackjack*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
إن القاذفة الإستراتيجية الروسية توبوليف تي يو-160 هي طائرة متطورة جداً ولها القدرة على التخفي من شاشات الرادار بدأت أولى النماذج منها في مكاتب وكالة ميسياشتشيف ومن ثم تم نقلها في أولى الثمانينات إلى وكالة توبوليف والتي لها تاريخ مرموق في صناعة القاذفات السوفياتية ، فهذه الطائرة قاذفة تستخدم في أغراض القصف الصاروخي باستخدام صواريخ الكروز الجوالة والتي توضع في مجاميع من ست صواريخ في مخزنين للأسلحة في وسط بدن الطائرة ،فيصبح مجموع الصواريخ 24 صاروخاً من طراز Kh-55 وهي صاروخ قصيرة المدى نسبياً ، أما الطائرة والتي تبلغ سرعتها القصوى أكثر من ضعفي سرعة الصوت ،فلها مدى يبلغ 12,000 كلم في سرعات تحت سرعة الصوت أما إذا كانت تطير بسرعات تفوق سرعة الصوت وقتها يقل المدى إلى 2,000 كلم ، والجدير بالذكر أن هذه الطائرة لها القدرة على التزود بالوقود جواً ، ويمكن لهذه الطائرة -والتي تعد أكبر قاذفة في العالم- أن تحمل حتى 60 طناً من الأسلحة المختلفة بما فيها الأسلحة ذات الرؤوس النووية ، ولدى القوات الجوية الروسية حالياً أسطول مكون من 16 طائرة متمركزة في قاعدة إنجلز الجوية جنوبي موسكو وبالقرب من مدينة ساراتوف،يبلغ طول هذه الطائرة 49 متراً وللعلم فإن جناحيها قابلان للتغير في درجة الزاوية إعتماداً على السرعة ، وبلغني خبر بأن طائرة من نفس النوع وأثناء تمارين جوية أول هذا العام دخلت الأجواء الأمريكية فوق القطب الشمالي دون أن يرصدها أي رادار ودون علم من الأمريكان أنفسهم ، أرجو أن يكون قد أعجبكم الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر...


----------



## fullbank (8 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
Lockheed-Martin F-35 JSF




لوكهيد مارتن المشترك الاضراب مقاتله (برافو) مفهوم الاسره الطاءرات التي تلبي حاجات متعدده الخدمات وتلبيه متطلبات خدمه فريده من بينها انخفاض وبسيرفابيليتي (السرقه). ثلاثه متغيرات نصيب كبير هيكل مشترك ، بما في ذلك هيكل الطاءره نفسها والداخليه اسلحه الخليج. وتستخدم طاءرات من المشتقات & برات ويتني f119 ان القوي المحركه و 22 مقاتله خفيه. والمعنونه العروض التقليديه الاقلاع والهبوط (كتول) القدره علي الطيران ، والنقل الملاءمه البحريه والاقلاع القصير والهبوط العمودي (ستوفل) القدره علي سلاح البحريه الملكي والبحريه الملكيه والقوات الجويه. لوكهيد مارتن تلقت احدي المعنونه مفهوم المظاهره العقود التي منحتها الحكومه الاميركيه في تشرين الثاني / نوفمبر 1996 (بوينغ منافسه عرض التصميم). البرنامج يتضمن تطوير وانتاج واختبار تحليق الطاءرات المتظاهرين اثنين من كل فريق. عددا من البرامج التقنيه التظاهره الهامه للحد من المخاطر. تصميم وتطوير الدراسات التجاريه المفضل الاسلحه مفهوم نظام التشغيل المعنونه الروايه. 
لوكهيد مارتن اختير التصميم الفاءز وهو جار الان عن طريق الهندسه والتصنيع ثم مرحله تطوير الانتاج. حوالي 3،000 المعنونه الطاءرات مقررا في سلاح الجو الاميركي والبحريه وسلاح البحريه وسلاح البحريه الملكيه في بريطانيا وسلاح الجو الملكي خلفا عده انواع الطاءرات الحاليه. الحكومات دوليه اخري ابدت اهتمامها في لوكهيد مارتن في المعنونه البرنامج الجاري ، بما في ذلك المشاركون الدنمارك وهولندا والنرويج وايطاليا وكندا وسنغافوره وتركيا واسراءيل. المشاركه الكنديه المحدوده شريك شملت ارجاء المركز وتضمن البرنامج خيار الشراء.​[/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (8 أغسطس 2006)

الصانع : طاءرات شركه لوكهيد مارتن طاقم وركاب : واحد او اثنين من الطيارين في قذف المقاعد توليد الكهرباء : & احد برات - ويتني jsf119 بو المحرك التربيني المروحي 611 العمود الاختياري مع التوجه فان رفع قدره محرك ستوفل الاداء : ماكس السرعه : سرعه الانطلاق الماخي 1.8 : 1.2 الماخي 
المعركه الداءره : س - 35a : 703 نانومتر العاشر 35b : 496 نانومتر العاشر 35c : 799 نانومترالاوزان : x35a : 26،717 الباون (12،119 كلغ) x35b : 29،735 الباون (13،488 كلغ) x35c : 30،049 الباون (13،630 كلغ)لابعاد : x35a ب : الطول : 50 6 القدم (15.47 م). x35c : 50 10 في القدم (15.48 م) 
x35a ب : المدي : 35 0 القدم في (10.67 م) الجناح المساحه : 406 القدم مربعا (37.72 مترا مربعا) x35c : المدي : 43 0 القدم في (13.11 م) الجناح المساحه : 620 القدم مربعا (57.60 مترا مربعا)
السلاح : حكم لمده 27 مم bk27 كانون ، اثنان 120 - الهدف امرامس اثنين 2،000 الباون الداخل الذخاءر والصواريخ والقنابل + او علي ابراج الدبابات وندروينغ
التكلفه : يتوقع ان تكون اقل من دولار 40m (2001 دولار)


----------



## fullbank (8 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"]الصانع : طاءرات شركه لوكهيد مارتن طاقم وركاب : واحد او اثنين من الطيارين في قذف المقاعد توليد الكهرباء : & احد برات - ويتني jsf119 بو المحرك التربيني المروحي 611 العمود الاختياري مع التوجه فان رفع قدره محرك ستوفل الاداء : ماكس السرعه : سرعه الانطلاق الماخي 1.8 : 1.2 الماخي 
المعركه الداءره : س - 35a : 703 نانومتر العاشر 35b : 496 نانومتر العاشر 35c : 799 نانومترالاوزان : x35a : 26،717 الباون (12،119 كلغ) x35b : 29،735 الباون (13،488 كلغ) x35c : 30،049 الباون (13،630 كلغ) الابعاد : x35a ب : الطول : 50 6 القدم (15.47 م). x35c : 50 10 في القدم (15.48 م) 
x35a ب : المدي : 35 0 القدم في (10.67 م) الجناح المساحه : 406 القدم مربعا (37.72 مترا مربعا) 
x35c : المدي : 43 0 القدم في (13.11 م) الجناح المساحه : 620 القدم مربعا (57.60 مترا مربعا)السلاح : حكم لمده 27 مم bk27 كانون ، اثنان 120 - الهدف امرامس اثنين 2،000 الباون الداخل الذخاءر والصواريخ والقنابل + او علي ابراج الدبابات وندروينغ التكلفه : يتوقع ان تكون اقل من دولار 40m (2001 دولار)[/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (8 أغسطس 2006)

*[FRAME="2 90"] <H1 style="DIRECTION: rtl; TEXT-ALIGN: right">طاءرات عسكريه



*



الاجهزه العسكريه للولايات المتحده وحلفاءها في حاجه الي طاءرات مقاتله جديده. رغم الاميركيه اف 22 تعتبر احدث الطاءرات المقاتله في سماء اليوم وتكلفه بناء وتشغيل وبطيءه الانتشار. اضراب المقاتله المشتركه البرنامج بدا بوضع متاح الفتاكه التي يمكن ان طاءرات القتال في اي مكان في العالم في اي طقس اقل من يوم واحد من انعقاده. 
قبل خمس سنوات ، لوكهيد مارتن وبوينج بدات الناميه علي التنافس بروتويبيس المعنونه البرنامج. وفي تشرين الاول / اكتوبر لوكهيد مارتن الذي اختير للتنميه في المستقبل. 
وx35 (تسمي اف 35 عندما يبلغ الانتاج العادي) تضم عددا من التصميم الفريد من ابداعات مجموعه من جانب كل شيء في السماء اليوم.
*ستوفل *
الولايات المتحده وبريطانيا الجيوش محدد المعنونه لا بد ان تتوفر نماذج "قصير من اقلاعها الهبوط العمودي" (ستوفل القدرات. الملكيه والقوه الجويه ومشاه البحريه الاميركيه الناقله يتطلب مقاتلي القاعده يمكن ان الانطلاق من مدارج قصيره والطيران الطوابق الارضيه علي مدارج الهبوط وليس اكبر من الطاءرات. 
حاليا ، فان هذه الضروره شغل البريطانيه هارير. هاريرز توجيه محركات الطاءره كانت نوزيلس يمكن مزوي الهبوط والسماح لهم بشن الاراضي وعموديا او تطوف في منتصف الهواء. وهارير محدوده ، ولكن في السرعه والحموله : ان ما يقرب من نصف عدد اعضاء x35 ، والعكس هو احدث المقاتلات تحلق بسرعه فقط دون سرعه الصوت. 
وستوفل x35 تستخدم محركات توربينيه تعمل في العمود الثاني السلطه 
مكافحه الانصار الاداره الواقعه خلف قمره القياده ، التي تنتج حوالي 20،000 رطل. من المصعد. وهذا يقلل من الضوضاء والحراره والرياح ، مع تضاعف القوه المتاحه من نوع هارير التصميم. 
وهو كان اول x35 ستوفل الطاءره قبل التحليق فوق الاراضي وعموديا في نفس الرحله. 
*البناء *
ال اف 35 سيكون نصف عدد الاجزاء الميكانيكيه والسحابات بمثابه اف 16 ، كل عنصر من المصنعه ووضع اليه الليزريه. المجلس الخطوات التي قد تستغرق اياما او اسابيع ، حتي اقدم علي المقاتلين يمكن انجازه في دقاءق. 
عناصر اكثر موثوقيه وخفض الدعم الداخلي كثيرا يعني ان الهيكل و 35 يتطلب صيانه اقل ، وتيسر الوصول الي العمال. 
ثلاثه بداءل النموذج تم انتاج : x35a (عادي في سلاح الجو الاميركي ، x35b (ستوفل) وx35c (الولايات المتحده البحريه ، اكبر اجنحه واشد الدعم هيكل الناقله الهبوط والاقلاع. عمليات الانتاج وادوات صممت بحيث يمكن نفس المعدات المستخدمه في تصنيع اي من البداءل الثلاثه. 
عندما التام علي انتاج الطاءره تبدا ، فمن المتوقع ان تبلغ تكلفتها 30 مليون دولار للوحده -- 70 مليون دولار او اقل من 22. 
*الخلسه *
الولايات المتحده العسكريه والمقاولين الناميه تنفق المليارات علي التكنولوجيا تجعل الطاءرات الخفيه تقريبا. سهوله الايرودينامي الاشكال التقليل من التفكير ، وموجات الرادار مع طاءره 'التلوين ، يجعل من الصعب علي الطاءرات الاخري الي كشف البصر. محركات محمي داخل اجهزه الطاءره والمنافس تتشكل لنشر العادم ، والقضاء علي التوقيع تحت الحمراء. المواد المتطوره المستخدمه في السرقه الطاءرات لاستيعاب موجات الرادار كشف ومنع الكهرومغناطيسي. 
كل هذه السمات تعزز "نجاه" طاءره (في الجيش طريقه للقول انه ليس من المرجح ان تكون اسقطت ، لكنها مكلفه. الحاله القصوي هي الخلسه ب - 2 القاذفه. وهذه مهمه طويله المدي القاذفات الثقيله (يمكن ان تنقل عشرين طنا من القنابل سته الاف الاميال دون ان تزود بالوقود والذباب من ثلاث قواعد في اي مكان في العالم احده في الجو بالوقود) رادار مقطعيه (الصلبه منطقه الظاهر علي كشف راداري) تقريبا حجم كبير من الطيور. ب - 2 القاذفه تكلفت اكثر من 2 بليون دولار ، و 22 في ستبلغ 100 مليون دولار. 
اضراب عن البرنامج المشترك مقاتله انتقل التركيز من تقديم اكثر خفيه الكمال الممكن استخدام التكنولوجيا في الخلسه معقوله التصميم وايجاد توازن بين البقاء والتكلفه. 
في الجو ، ويخلق x35 تقريبا نفس الرادار علي انعكاس قطعه معدنيه بحجم غولفبال ا. وهذا يعني انه اسهل من اكتشاف الطاءرات من 22 (اقل الرادار الرءيه من الرخام) ، ولكن يجب ان تكون قادره علي تجنب كشف اي عدو محتمل. 
والمعنونه سيتم انتاجها اقل تكلفه الرادار المركبه الخفيه من طراز 22 ، ولكن مصممي خفضت عدد الاسطح ، يربط خطوات وخارج عيوب التفكير الرادار. طويل لاستينغس الطلاءات السطحيه وادق تقنيات التصنيع ستجعل هذه اول طاءره خفيه يمكن استخدامها بدون مناخ تسيطر الحظاءر الخاصه والمعاجين والدهانات البسيطه السطحيه التصليح.
*المستقبل *
لوكهيد في بروتويبيس قد سمح التقدم "تصميم النظام والتنميه" المرحله بقيمه 19 مليار عقد تطوير وتصميم علي مدي السنوات العشر القادمه. اذا سارت الامور علي ما يرام لوكهيد سيكون فرصه اكبر في العقد : 200 مليار سلم ثلاثه الاف و 35 في بريطانيا الي الولايات المتحده والحكومات.​[/FRAME]</H1>


----------



## fullbank (8 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"][MOVE="up"]وشكرا للاخوان[/MOVE][/FRAME]


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (9 أغسطس 2006)

كتر خيرك فول بانك ومزيد من التقدم وممكن اضيفك عندي علي الماسنجر


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

بوينج 777 - 200


 فلوغزوغارت : لانغستريكين - باساغيرفلوغزوغ هيرستيلير : : طاءره تجاريه لشركه بوينغ ، سياتل ، الولايات المتحده للاسماء - الخطوط الجويه النمساويه 
بيمالونغ : ملبورن ، سيدني ، دون برادمان انزاهل دير فلوغزوغي : 3 sitzplatzkapazität : ج 42 / ص 302 ، المجموع 344 (42 c/300 ذ سنغافوره) دقيقه. سيتزابستاند : c/50 "= 127cm ، y/31" = 78،7 سم flügelspannweite : 60،9 م länge : 63،7 م höhe : 18،8 م ماكس. ريسيفلوغيشو. : 1.030 كلم / ساعه ماكس. flughöhe : 13.100 م تريبويركستيبي : جنرال اليكتريك ز ب 90-90 ماكس. ستاندشوب : س 2 90.000 رطل تريبستوف غيسامت : 135.880 كلغ ماكس. reichw.m. بيلادونغ : 6.200 نانومتر ، 11.500 كلم ماكس. زولادونغ : 61.600 كلغ ماكس. ابفلوغيويشت : 294.835 كلغ ماكس. لاندجويشت : 208.652 كلغ


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[MOVE="up"] 
[FRAME="2 90"]www.globalaircraft.org/planes[/FRAME]
[/MOVE]


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"]www.globalaircraft.org/planes[/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
KC-10 Extender







تعديل سي - 10 وطاءرات من طراز 10a دخلت الخدمه في عام 1981. وخرجت من بين 10a الممدد متقدمه وطاءرات شحن الناقلات بهدف توفير المزيد من الحركه العالميه. وغادرت - 10a يمكن ان تنقل ما يصل الي 75 شخصا وحوالي 170،000 جنيه البضاءع مسافه 4،400 ميلا ونريفويليد. 
10 وخرجت الست خزانات الوقود يمكن ان تنقل اكثر من 356،000 جنيه الوقود تقريبا ضعف بقدر ما ستراتوتانكر طاءرات من طراز 135. اما استخدام الجوي بالوقود نهضه او الخرطوم وdrogue نظام التزود بالوقود ، وطاءرات التزود بالوقود 10a من مجموعه واسعه من الطاءرات الحربيه في اطار نفس المهمه. وطاءره خاصه مجهزه لعمليات الاناره ليلا. 
ازدهار عامل بالوقود خلال عمليات المراقبه الرقميه طر بالسلك النظام. يجلس في مءخره الطاءره ، نري ان عامل استقبال الطاءرات خلال نافذه واسعه. نهضه بالوقود اثناء عمليات نقل وقود المستقبل في اقصي معدل 1،100 جالون في الدقيقه والخرطوم وdrogue بالوقود المعدل الاقصي 470 جالون في الدقيقه. وغادرت - 10a يمكن تزود بالوقود جوا من طراز 135 ، وطاءرات من طراز اخر 10a توسيع نطاق خدماتها. 
واسطول طاءرات من طراز 10a يجري تعديلها باضافه الجناح المحموله السنفات الي تعزيز قدرات جوي بالوقود. فهي تذكر تديرها الحركه الجويه الجناح مكغواير ف ، نيو جيرسي ، والستون الحركه الجويه الجناح ترافيس ف ، كاليفورنيا. 10 - دخلت المواصفات المهمه الاولي الناقلات الجويه والنقل المقاول الرءيسي طاءره دوغلاس co. شعبه شركه بوينج توليد الطاقه ثلاثه جنرال اليكتريك cf6 - 50c2 توربوفانس الدفع 52،500 جنيه (23،625 كيلوغرام) ، لكل محرك الطول 181 اقدام و 7 بوصات (54.4 متر) الارتفاع 58 قدميه 1 بوصه (17.4 متر) طول الجناح 165 قدما ، 4.5 بوصه (50 مترا) السرعه 619 ميل بالساعه (الماخي 0.825) السقف 42،000 قدم (12،727 متر) اقصي وزن الاقلاع 590،000 جنيه (265،500 كيلو) المدي 4،400 ميل (3،800 ميلا بحريا) والبضاءع ؛ 11،500 ميلا (10،000 ميل بحري بدون حموله اقصي حموله الشحن 170،000 جنيه (76،560 كيلو) الالواح المواقع 27 اقصي حموله الوقود 356،000 جنيه (160،200 كيلو) الطاقم اربعه (قاءد الطاءره الطيار ومهندس الطيران نهضه مشغل) تاريخ نشرها مارس 1981 تكلفه الوحده 86.8 مليون دولار (السنه الماليه 96 دولار ثابت) الجرد قوه فاعله و 59. وانغ 0. احتياطي 0 
[/FRAME]​


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"] 
[MOVE="up"]اخي الكريم هل الكافير لها صوت مرتفع خدا وهي تحلق ام لا [/MOVE]
[/FRAME]


----------



## fullbank (11 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"]tornado ids[/FRAME]




*الدور الرءيسي : *في كل الاحوال الجويه التكتيكيه فوق مطاردات *بلد المنشا : *بريطانيا / المانيا / ايطاليا *الوضع الراهن : *خدمه ال الانتاج 
من المفهوم التنفيذيه داءره اثني عشر عاما ، ولكن ما هو راءع عن ذلك ان جميع الاعصار ونظم تسليمها في الوقت المحدد وفي حدود الميزانيه. 
الاعصار وصممت لتلبيه سته ادوار مختلفه. بعد الاعصار ذهبت الي داءره اخري تعرف الدور ؛ الدفاع القمع وايطاليا والمانيا بهدف شراء مبني مكافحه الاستطلاع الالكتروني (ecr) نسخه. وهذا النوع من المسلحين العاليه السرعه المضاده للاشعاع الصاروخ (الضرر). سته ادوار الاصلي : 1. منع الاضراب. 2. 3 لمواجهه الضربه الجويه. 4 منع القتال. 5 الدعم الجوي القريب. استطلاع 6. الاعتراض 
هذا الدور الاخير لم يصل الا حلقه ذهب خطوه ابعد وضع الدفاع الجوي البديل (ادف) يطلق الاعصار التعميم. 
الاعصار وهو اول حلقه في الهندسه المتغيره بين الطاءرات. تبني مجموعه من بريطانيا والمانيا وايطاليا المعروف بانافيا مع رءيس اركان ميونيخ بالمانيا. 
تجميع اول طاءره بريطانيه من طراز ارتون في لانكاشاير في 30 تشرين الاول / اكتوبر 1974. اول انتاج gr1 طار في 10 يوليو 1979. مجموعه 228 gr1 الذي كان في طور البناء و 36 من هذه الثناءيه وعين gr1 (ر). 
الدول الثلاث التي ساهمت في مشروع تصنيع اقسامه المختلفه من الطاءرات. بريطانيا تصدر الانف الخلفي وهيكل الطاءره. وقدمت ايطاليا والمانيا اجنحه المركز هيكل الطاءره. القواءم رويس تصميم المحركات التوربينيه بناها الاتحاد. هذه هي رب توربوفانس - 199. 
الاصل مركا (متعدد دور الطاءرات المقاتله) وكان معروفا ان تكون طاءرات الحلف مع دول مثل كندا وبلجيكا وهولندا من المتوقع ان تساهم ، ولكن هذه البلدان المنتخب للذهاب الي الولايات بني وارخص واحد ذوات مقاعد بدلا من ذلك. 
ودشن اول الاعصار تستخدم في تتي (تري الوطني للتدريب انشاء الاعصار) كوتسموري في يوليو 1980. كما يوحي اسم هذه الوحده الي تدريب طاقم من جميع الدول الثلاث الي استعمال كل الطاءرات ونظمها. تلت هذه الوحده في اب / اغسطس 1981 وتوكو (تحويل الوحده الاسلحه التكتيكيه مقرها في هونيتون. 
الاعصار تجاوز والقرصان وجاكوار في فولكان منفذها البحري الاضراب والادوار. كميات هاءله من الاسلحه يمكن الاستعانه بها الاعصار منها 500 كيلو قنابل نوويه bl755 القنابل العنقوديه 1،000 بالمتفجرات والقنابل الموجهه باشعه الليزر والقنابل المضاده للاشعاع الصواريخ. 
الاعاصير يجري تحويلها الي gr.4 القياسيه ؛ وسيشمل هذا معدات جديده في هذا تيالد الحمراء ، واخر فرعي نظام ملاحي. 
المغايرات 

[SIZE=-1]*تحديد الاحتياجات : *? ​[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]*اسم الصانع : *? ​[/SIZE]*التنميه التاريخ : *مركا الاعصار التسميه الاصليه ، اي برنامج متعدد الادوار الطاءرات المقاتله. الاعصار النماذج تطوير الدفعه الاولي من طاءرات 9. الاعصار قبل السلاسل متابعه تطوير الدفعه 6 طاءرات. الاعصار الاستراتيجيه عباره '' مفخخ الروايه. = الاستراتيجيه ينترديكتور / strike. الاعصار ادف عام المده المخصصه مقاتله اعتراضيه الروايه. رد منفصل. الاعصار gr.mk 1 النسخه القياسيه من ضربه الاعصار الاستراتيجيه في حلقه. ملامح خزان وقود اضافي فنلندا والليزر في رانغيفيندر ونديرنوس هديه. الاعصار gr.mk 1 (ر) نسخه من الاعصار gr.1 السيطره الكامله الطيران في قمرات القياده الراءده التدريب. (50) ج 1 + المجموعه قبل تجديدها. الاعصار gr.mk 1a استطلاع كرس صيغه gr.1. يتضمن فينتن 4000 تحت الحمراء في نظام الفيديو لينسكان البثره هديه ادناه الطاءره انفه. (14) ج جديده لبناء + 16 التحويل. الاعصار gr.mk الثالث خصصت لمكافحه شيبينغ النسخه gr.1. التجهيز لاطلاق صواريخ بحر النسور وتنفيذ الصديق '' السنفات الطاءره بالوقود. الاعصار gr.mk 4 منتصف العمر مع gr.1 علي استكمال تحديث الانظمه الملاحيه وقمره القياده. الاعصار gr.mk 4a منتصف العمر gr.1a استكمال تطبيق الصيغه. الاعصار gr.4b منتصف العمر gr.1b استكمال تطبيق الصيغه. الاعصار الاستراتيجيه المانيا روايه الاعصار الاستراتيجيه الي المانيا. ملامح مختلفه القاذف مشاجب الاسلحه واسلحه مناسبه. 212 / ج لوفتوافا (2 تجديدها قبل مجموعه رقابه مزدوجه و 50). 112 / ج البحريه. الاعصار الاستراتيجيه ايطاليا روايه الاعصار الاستراتيجيه بالنسبه لسلاح الجو الايطالي. تشبه الصيغه الالمانيه. 100 / ج (1 تجديدها قبل المجموعه والتحكم المزدوجه 12). الاعصار الاستراتيجيه السعوديه روايه الاعصار الصادرات الاستراتيجيه الي القوات الجويه الملكيه السعوديه. تشبه الي حلقه gr.1 الروايه. 96 / ج (منها 14 طاءره السيطره المزدوجه و 6 نسخ استطلاع مماثل gr.1a). الاعصار ecr روايه الاعصار الاستراتيجيه المخصصه للاستطلاع والدفاع الجوي قمع الاعداء. ecr = الالكترونيه المعركه والاستطلاع. فقط الاعاصير مع rb.199 mk 105 المحركات. 35 / ج جديده لبناء المانيا (16 / ج التحويل الي التاريخ *التواريخ : *1968 التصميم الاولي دراسات متعدده الادوار الطاءرات المقاتله (مركا) بدات 26 مارس 1969 بانافيا مكون معالجه حكومه متعدده الجوانب التعاقديه. 1 يونيو 1969 تيربو الاتحاد المحدوده مكون تصميم وتطوير وانتاج محركات مركا. الرابع عشر اب / اغسطس 1974 الطلعه الاولي في المانيا مركا النموذج الاولي (جري). 30 اكتوبر 1974 اول تحليق اول طاءره بريطانيه تجمع (p02 xx946) 5 كانون الاول / ديسمبر 1975 اول تحليق اول طاءره ايطاليه تجمع (p05) 5 شباط / فبراير 1977 اول تحليق اول طاءره قبل المجموعه (p11) 10 يوليو 1979 اول رحله gr.mk1 الانتاج الاولي (za319). يوليو 1980 تري الاعصار الوطني للتدريب المءسسه (تتي) علي شكل حلقه كوتسموري. اب / اغسطس 1981 توكو شكلت في هونيتون 6 كانون الثاني / يناير 1982 9 السرب حلقه اخذ تسليم اول طاءره (za586). 1983 تسليم اول طاءره ايطاليه. 1986 تسليم اول طاءره سعوديه. 18 اب / اغسطس 1988 اول رحله تحول الاعصار ecr النموذج. 21 ايار / مايو 1990 الاعصار ecr اول مسلم الي لوفتوافا. شباط / فبراير 1991 اول استعمال الاعصار في المعركه ، اثناء حرب الخليج 29 ايار / مايو 1993 اول رحله gr.4 تطوير الطاءرات (ص) 1993 انجاز اخر لانتاج طاءره تورنادو (f.mk 3). 31 اكتوبر 1997 تسليم اول طاءره gr.4 الارتقاء الي حلقه. ايطاليا. 


المشغلون *الجيش مشغلي *​*المملكه المتحده لسلاح الجو الملكي *(11 سكنس + 1 + اختبار الوحده تتي) *ايطاليا ايرونوتيكا ميليتاري ايطاليا *(3 + اختبار سواعد الوحده) *المانيا - لوفتوافا *(6 + اختبار سواعد الوحده) *المانيا - مارينفليغر *(2 اجنحه ، بعد حلها) *السعوديه - القوات الجويه الملكيه السعوديه *(2 سكنس). *الوكالات الحكوميه *​*المملكه المتحده - & ايي (بعد ديرا) *(1 اختبار الوحده) *ديرا المملكه المتحده (شركه الراحل) *(1 اختبار الوحده) 


المواصفات بانافيا الاعصار gr.1 *الطاقم : *اثنان *الابعاد : *طول القدم في 54 10.25 (16.72 م). ارتفاع 6.25 في القدم 19 (5.95 م). الجناح المدي القدم في 45 7.5 (13.91 م) كامله تشمل (25 درجه الاجتياح) ، و 28 في القدم 2.5 (8.60 م) باجتياح كامل (67 درجات تضرب) ؛ 286.33 منطقه الجناح القدم مربعا (26.60 مترا مربعا) *المحركات : *طاءره مطلع الاسبوع توربو الاتحاد rb.199 - 34r mk.101 توربوفانس كل صنف في الامر الباون 8،475 (37.70 كيلونيوتن) الجافه والباون الامر 14،840 (66.01 كيلونيوتن) افتربورنينغ ؛ بعد الطاءره : اثنان توربو الاتحاد rb.199 - 34r mk.103 توربوفانس كل صنف في الامر الباون 8،650 (38.48 كيلونيوتن) الجافه والباون الامر 16،075 (71.50 كيلونيوتن) افتربورنينغ *الاوزان : *فارغه مجهزه 31،065 الباون (14،091 كلغ). عادي الاقلاع 45،000 الباون (20،411 كلغ). اقصي الاقلاع 61،620 الباون (27،951 كلغ) *الاداء : *الحد الاقصي للسرعه 'نظيفه' عقده 1،262 (1،453 ميل بالساعه ، 2338 كبه) 36،000 القدم (10975 م) ، 616 عقده (710 ميل بالساعه ، 1142 كبه) في مستوي سطح البحر. يصعد الي 30،000 القدم (9145 م) اقل من 2 0 تسمي مينس ؛ خدمه سقف 50،000 + القدم (15،240 م). العباره مجموعه اربعه الاسقاط 2،100 + نانومتر (2،420 ، 3،890 كيلومتر الطور) ؛ مكافحه قطرها 750 نانومتر (863 كلم الصفوف ، 1390) نموذجيه الهجوم علي البعثه *السلاح : *27mm كانون الثاني ماوسير 180 طلقه في البندقيه بالاضافه وارلواد الباون من 19،841 (9،000 كلغ) علي جسم الطاءره ثلاثه واربعه وندروينغ هاردبوينتس. هذه الاسلحه قد تضم 500 عقده السلاح النووي ثمانيه 1،000 الباون (454 كلغ) وقنابل اثنين المطار والمدرج الانكار اسلحه متعدده الذخاءر بافيواي الليزريه وقنابل اثنين الهدف 9 اللكمه الجانبيه سرامس او حتي سبع الفزع. وبالاضافه الي اثنين gr.1b يحمل صواريخ بحر النسور. 
الانتاج 
[SIZE=-1]*رءيس فريق التصميم : *?​[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*المقاول الرءيسي : *بانافيا الطاءرات gmbh المانيا * 
(* ووركشاري تقسم 42.5 ٪ (المملكه المتحده) الاردن 42.5 ٪ ، داسا (المانيا) ، 15 ٪ alenia (ايطاليا)​[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*مكتب التصميم : *تعاون ثلاث شركات شريكه​[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]موجز الانتاج (باستثناء نماذج & قبل المجموعه)​[/SIZE]*الزبون **الاستراتيجيه **ecr **المجموع *المانيا 322 35 357 ايطاليا 99 16*99 السعوديه 96 0 96 المملكه المتحده 228 0 228 المجموع 745 35 780 [SIZE=-1]* التحويلات​[/SIZE]
*الفضاء البريطانيه (الاردن) *​
(ارتون المطار ، بريستن ، لانكاشاير pr4 1ax ، والمملكه المتحده. بعد ذلك نظم الاردن)​​*النسخه **الكميه **مقر الجمعيه **الفتره الزمنيه *الاعصار النماذج 4 ارتون مارس 1973-1976 الاعصار قبل السلاسل 3*ارتون 1976-1978 الاعصار gr.1 228 ارتون 1978-1985 الاعصار gr.1a 16**ارتون 1985-1989 الاعصار gr.1a 14 ارتون 1989-1993 الاعصار الاستراتيجيه السعوديه 48 ارتون 1986-1993 الاعصار الاستراتيجيه السعوديه 48 ارتون 1993-1999 الاعصار gr.4/4a 142**ارتون 1997-2002 *المجموع : *345 [SIZE=-1]* (1) ج بعد تجديدها بالكامل مستوي الانتاج.​[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]** التحول ليس بجديد البناء.​[/SIZE]
*مبب *
(مبب مانشينغ ، والمانيا. بعد داسا / دايملر - كرايسلر الفضاءيه / شركه ايدز المانيا)​​*النسخه **الكميه **مقر الجمعيه **الفتره الزمنيه *الاعصار النماذج 4 مانشينغ 1974-1977 الاعصار قبل السلاسل 2*مانشينغ 1977-1978 الاعصار الاستراتيجيه 322 مانشينغ 1979-1990 الاعصار ecr 35 مانشينغ 1990 - يناير 1992 *المجموع : *363 [SIZE=-1]* بعد تجديدها بالكامل مستوي الانتاج.​[/SIZE]*alenia *
(alenia ، تورينو ، ايطاليا. اولا - ايريتاليا فيات).​​*النسخه **الكميه **مقر الجمعيه **الفتره الزمنيه *الاعصار النماذج 1 تورين 1975-1975 الاعصار قبل السلاسل 1 تورين 1977-1978 الاعصار الاستراتيجيه 99 تورين 1981-1990 الاعصار ecr 16**تورين 1992-1994 *المجموع : *101


----------

